# Apistogramma cacatuoides 20 gal Stocking Help



## half0tempo (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum, and have a few questions about the Apistogramma cacatuoides (Cockatoo cichlid?). I have a 20 gallon long planted tank that I am planning on putting a pair of these guys in. But before I did so, I wanted to gather information as to what kind of stocking options I have for these guys. I would like to have a few more fish in my tank with them, but am unsure as to who can fit seeing as the Apistos seem to be a fairly tame fish. I like the idea of corys, but would like something else if I could.

On a side note, I was wondering what kind of decor I would need to make these guys happy (pots or more cave-type things), have driftwood and a dark rock substrate (eco-complete), some cabomba, dwarf tears, pogostemon erectus, micro swords in the tank (random spots of java moss as well).

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

While you await replies be sure to check out the various articles on the species profile page.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

I would be looking at Tetras or Rasboras for this tank. Now it all depends on what catches your fancy and what is available in your area. My personal choice would be to add 12-15 Rummy Nose as well as five Corydoras and call it a day. There are a several species of plants you mention (Baby Tears, Micro Swords and the Rotala) which require special needs and are not recommended for the low tech tank. Are you running Co2? What sort of lighting are you running on the tank?


----------



## half0tempo (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the response! I have an AquaticLife T5 HO dual lamp fixture with 24W 650nm pink rosate and 24W 6000k, I use Flourish Excel for CO2 in my tank, I have a bit of experience with plants, but not a ton. It's a fairly new setup, so I'm not going to be stocking really for a while until my water specs are looking good. Are you suggesting the tetras and corys with the apistogrammas or passing on the apistos. I'm pretty interested in having a cichlid tank.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice choice on the Apistogramma cacatuoides , they are one of the easier apistos to keep and spawn and a good introduction to Apistogramma species, they are hardy and great colour, I would either go with a pair or 1 male 2 females, other fish I would add would be midwater and top water swimmers, eques pencils and silver hatchets and maybe a few ottos or a single bristle nosed catfish, the apistos are going to be moving about in the lower sections of the tank, so I would not be inclined to add any species that tends to dwell on the bottom all the time.
re décor, plenty of nooks and crannies, coconut shell caves, bogwood and root tangles, sand substrate and plants wise I would lean towards lots of java moss some floaters and maybe a bit of java fern or anubias, none of which will require very strong light or additional fertilizers to grow well. Good luck with them.. prepare to become addicted!


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

half0tempo said:


> Thanks for the response! I have an AquaticLife T5 HO dual lamp fixture with 24W 650nm pink rosate and 24W 6000k, I use Flourish Excel for CO2 in my tank, I have a bit of experience with plants, but not a ton. It's a fairly new setup, so I'm not going to be stocking really for a while until my water specs are looking good. Are you suggesting the tetras and corys with the apistogrammas or passing on the apistos. I'm pretty interested in having a cichlid tank.


A pair of Apistos along with the Tetras and Corys.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

In a 20 long I would go 2m/1f or 2 pairs.

Cories compete for same territory and caves ans sometimes not a good idea.

Any Teras should be fine.

....Bill


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Cockatoos are harem breeders, so you want one male and two or three females in a long 20. The females hold relatively small areas around their preferred breeding sites/caves, and the male patrols the larger area. While they are young and small you might have two males split that territory, but as they grow and mature, the males would start fighting.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Meant to say 1m/2f



MonteSS said:


> In a 20 long I would go 2m/1f or 2 pairs.
> 
> Cories compete for same territory and caves ans sometimes not a good idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm coming in late..sorry. But when choosing how many females you want, keep in mind the more you add the more complex the tank needs to be. In the past, I had to forgo extra females because I wanted the tank to look a certain way. The usual rule of thumb is 12" square per female. I think you could easily work 1m/2f. Corrys eat eggs and fry, and plecos eat eggs. Personally, I think they are a bad fit with Apistogramma, but others keep them together.

For decor, driftwood and oak leaves create a very cool tank. Apistogramma LOVE leaves.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Curious. How do you add the oak leaves to the tank? Do you presoak green leaves or what is the process?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Once leaves start falling, I go out and collect a trash bag full. Then leave the bag on the porch for a night or two so most of the bugs can crawl out. Then the bag comes inside, and I grab a handful as needed. Four years ago I started using oak leaves, oak twigs, and small oak branches without any type of cleanup. Have not had any problems other than a harmless fungus growing on the wood (that I think looks cool, but others probably think look nasty).

Leaves do make a mess. If you want a spotless sand bed then they are not the way to go. I like the "swampy" look that a little leaf particulate and small twigs create.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

tankhead said:


> Curious. How do you add the oak leaves to the tank? Do you presoak green leaves or what is the process?


Check out the article I linked in this thread: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=289761


----------

